# Game #35: Cavs @ Blazers (1/15/2006)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*VS* 

*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(20-14) @* *Portland Trailblazers* *(12-24)*

_*STARTERS*_


*BENCH*


*TIME:* 6:00 pm PT, 9:00 pm ET
*TV:* *NBATV*, *WUAB*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Rose Garden*, Portland, Oregon

A huge night by LeBron was all for naught, as the Suns proved too balanced and too tough for the Cavaliers. As the team heads into Portland, confidence may be low and Cleveland could find themselves continuing their losing streak. With various players struggling, LeBron is going to need somebody to step up. As the game with Phoenix showed, a two-man game of LeBron and Zydrunas is good but not good enough. Portland is coming off a win over the Magic for their second straight win. The Blazers have a pack of athletic guards that can give Snow/Jones trouble (Telfair, Blake, Dixon, Jack) and Zach has a physical advantage over our power forwards. This is a dangerous game.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This is last years Cavs all over again. Lebron and Z are the only ones showing up, and our shooters brick wide open looks. Hughes added that 3rd all-star caliber player that jumped us from a decent team to a good team.

It's just amazing to me that Lebron can have a 18-28 46pt 8asst 7reb game and we STILL LOSE. How good is this team really if he can have that kind of game and we still lose? Can you imagine what this team would look like if he missed significant time?  

Anyways I think we get this Blazer game (we better, or we could be looking at a .500 record real quick)


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> This is last years Cavs all over again. Lebron and Z are the only ones showing up, and our shooters brick wide open looks. Hughes added that 3rd all-star caliber player that jumped us from a decent team to a good team.
> 
> It's just amazing to me that Lebron can have a 18-28 46pt 8asst 7reb game and we STILL LOSE. How good is this team really if he can have that kind of game and we still lose? Can you imagine what this team would look like if he missed significant time?
> 
> Anyways I think we get this Blazer game (we better, or we could be looking at a .500 record real quick)


 This is how much Hughes meant to us: otherwise same as last year we have an explosive frontcourt which can match up at C,PF, and SF but nothign else.

AV needs to get some mminutes as Marshall has been real bad.

I would still give Luke 20 minutes: he's done enough the last 4 games before last night to warrant a few more looks before writing him off again


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I wonder if Drew will play this game. He left last nights game with a bum leg.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Yahoo! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Portland Trailblazers Preview (click on picture)*


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture (Nov 18, 2005)

> LeBron is going to need somebody to step up.


We say this every game...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ Yeah, it's a little sad really.

Henderson is going to start tonight over Gooden.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Why is Henderson starting over Marshall and Anderson?

Crazy.
Steve Blake is guarding Lebron! Who is the Blazers coach? He's retarded.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Gooden is injured Remy.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ Yeah. 

LeBron's getting in the paint and if he can keep shooting this close to the rim, it should be a good night.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Henderson on Zach is going to be trouble. A substitution might need to happen.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Damon still struggling. Z and Lebron still hot. No defense STILL being played.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

remy23 said:


> Henderson on Zach is going to be trouble. A substitution might need to happen.


Anderson would seem to be the logical matchup against Randolph. But I guess Brown really doesn't know what he has yet with Anderson, and Anderson isn't all the way back yet.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Portland goes to Zach and he gets fouled. They should run their offense through him tonight and make Cleveland react to it.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The real question is if we can keep this up. I bet Portland will be able to keep making buckets, so if we get cold, we'll be in major trouble in this type of shoot-out game.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Patterson's been physical out there. He's looking good in the post.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland leads by 3 at the end of the first quarter (30-27).


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Luke Jackson enters the game. I hope he doesn't struggle, considering this is a homecoming for him.

Blazers up 4. Telfair nails a three-pointer. The guards continue to produce.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Luke nails a shot. He's half-cheered and half-booed. LOL


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture (Nov 18, 2005)

AV and Luke both getting a good amount of PT here in the 2nd.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Damon nails the jumper. I hope he'll come out of his slump tonight.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James with the "and-1 dunk." Wow.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Anderson with the DISH to Lebron.

Anderson played some helpful minutes. Still really rusty.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

remy23 said:


> Damon nails the jumper. I hope he'll come out of his slump tonight.


I think he's lost his confidence. Look at his FGAs the last couple games. He's finding ways not to be open now on offense. He doesn't want to shoot like he did to start the season.

We're in serious trouble with Damon right now.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> I think he's lost his confidence. Look at his FGAs the last couple games. He's finding ways not to be open now on offense. He doesn't want to shoot like he did to start the season.
> 
> We're in serious trouble with Damon right now.


Once Larry comes back, it won't matter as much. You'll have Larry, then Luke/Ira. But right now, it's a big problem like you said.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

See that last sequence. Damon had a ton of open looks but refused to shoot them.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ Then at that point, there's no reason why Luke/Sasha shouldn't play over him. It's one thing if your confidence is shakey but if you're completely disillusioned, rattled and all that, you're self-checking yourself.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Damon nails a nice jumper near the end of the half. Cleveland is down by 5 at halftime (46-51).


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Early in the 3rd quarter, Cleveland is hitting shots and back in the game. Let's hope they sustain this effort to avoid our usual poor 3rd quarter showings.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Zydrunas has been balling the last several games. Kind of like his January last year. Think he's looking at another all-star appearence.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Damon nails a 3. Please keep regaining your confidence man.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Damon nails another 3-pointer.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron is playing his worst defensive game of the year tonight. He's just standing around watching on defense.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron looks gassed tonight. THe jumper is short now.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

With Portland jumping our pick-and-rolls by playing more aggresively, we have no offense. Our lack of offensive diversity, sets and plays is hurting us now. Besides the simple pick-and-roll plays, we really have nothing. I hope Coach Brown adds more to our offense in the future.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

remy23 said:


> With Portland jumping our pick-and-rolls by playing more aggresively, we have no offense. Our lack of offensive diversity, sets and plays is hurting us now. Besides the simple pick-and-roll plays, we really have nothing. I hope Coach Brown adds more to our offense in the future.


There's not much to work with given the team that's out there. I doubt Anderson even knows most of the plays at this point of the season.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> There's not much to work with given the team that's out there. I doubt Anderson even knows most of the plays at this point of the season.


Part of the reason this issue exists is because Coach Brown realizes defense, or the lack thereof, is our biggest weakness. So while our defense still struggles, in the long run, working on defense is the best thing to do. Until our defense clicks and Coach Brown turns his attention to offense, we're basically riding LeBron and running him into the ground.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This team is TIRED. Man. All the J's are short right now. This is what you worried about with this game. We should beat the Blazers, but coming off the 3 game in 4 days, it's showing it's effects.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron's going to have to just put his head down and get to the line in the fourth. He's too tired to do anything else.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ Yeah. Portland is much more energetic and this game is theirs to lose. If we're this tired, we need to play at a very slow pace and just drive. Save your energy, cross halfcourt and then try to explode the best you can.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Big Z to the line. This should be a struggle to the finish. I believe the guys can pull this out but it's going to be very tough. Their legs are rubber.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah I agree this is the Blazers game to lose.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Big 3 by James. The Cavs came back from the 11 point hole to lead by 1. The zone is working fairly well (better than our man-to-man defense). I like this experiment because it shows Brown trying new things, especially when the old way wasn't working well tonight.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron is racking up the rebounds tonight.
Maybe we can steal this at the end. That zone is befuddling the Blazers. Smart move by Brown.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Crap.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland down by 2 with 47.7 to go.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Who here just knew Eric was going to miss one of those?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Snow fouled and going to the line. Let's hope he knocks them both down.

Eric misses the first, nails the second. Cleveland rails by 1 with 37.1 seconds remaining. Portland calls time out. I believe they have another time out left.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Who here just knew Eric was going to miss one of those?


I actually thought he was going to make them both. But yeah, that wasn't the case.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The zone caused an airball. Cleveland trails by 1 with 24.7 left. They'll virtually have the entire shot clock to hold the ball, call a play and take a good shot. Since Portland is only up by 1, the Cavs don't need to chuck a trey. I suppose they could if somebody was wide open but I hope the play doesn't come down to that.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Dumb play for Lebron. You don't need a 3 there.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Crap. Cleveland went for the three-pointer and missed.     

Why? I hope that play was spontaneous and not a called play by Coach Brown.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Patterson splits at the line. Cleveland is down by 2 with 15.2 seconds remaining. Will they go for a 2 or take another 3?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I guess you can just run the same play again...I don't have the greatest confidence about what Mike Brown is drawing up.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

What the **** Bron?

If Bron wasn't getting ripped before tonight for being a choker, he'll get ripped now. Giving up the ball to Eric Snow? That's bush league.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Terrible final sequence. Cleveland loses.

*Portland 89, Cleveland 87*


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I'm shocked at how Cleveland has no easy plays to run. If James had shot the ball, he would have attempted a Dajuan Wagner-like floater in the lane. Granted, that's not a terrible shot but come clutch time, there has to be a better way. Bad situation all-around.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The Cavs end game plays seem to be handing Lebron the ball and saying "you figure it out".


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm sorry but the last few possessions were unacceptable. 

The first shot where Lebron got by Patterson and kicked out to Marshall was plain stupid. He was so deep in the paint he should have just put up the shot. 

And then the last play where he kicks out to Snow.....you have to take responsibility and go to the hoop strong or pull up. I can live with him missing, but he needs to step up in those situations and either be the goat or the hero. 

Pass of the 1st time, doesn't get it done. Take control the next possession and get us 2 pts.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We're getting killed by alot of little things. Missed FT's, too many 3's, TO's, and Brown is not helping anything with his erratic subs. Lebron looked tired in the 2nd half, he was dominating early but you can tell his legs just weren't there. You can't take him out either it seems, the one time we did bam we're down 10.

I can easily see us going 0-6 on this trip btw....we are a team of streaks and with all these injuries, it could get ugly real fast. :sigh:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

This is how my play-by-play went.

- Lebron drives gets by Ruben, 3 feet away from the basket. Kicks it out to Donnyel Marshall for a contested 3! Miss!



- LeBron driving 5 feet away from the hoop, gives up the shot to give it to Eric ****ing snow!?

- Game over.


My gosh LeBron, shoot the ****ing ball........


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^Right Lebron probably had the missed shot against the Lakers in his head.

He has to keep taking those shots though to build confidence and increase his poise to execute in those situations. 

It's like Kobe when he was younger and missed those 3's in the playoffs @ Utah. He had the confidence to take the shot, make or miss. Once he hit a few, he can refer back to it in his mind and know he's done it before.

All Lebron needs to do is hit those first few, and build upon it. But he HAS to take the shot.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah you can't be afraid to shoot those shots. Kind of sad to see that Lebron was.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

LeBron also should've stopped passing to Damon Jones. Why are he and Alan Henderson even in the NBA?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

sherako said:


> LeBron also should've stopped passing to Damon Jones. Why are he and Alan Henderson even in the NBA?


Excellent point. 

Cavs are now 2-5 without Hughes. It's really annoying to see the Cavs have bad luck in each of LeBron's first three seasons. Whether it be with cancers (Davis, McInnis), injuries (Hughes), or a coaching change (Silas), somehow LeBron gets his season derailed _again_ through no fault of his own. Let's hope Hughes is back in early February instead of March, and let's hope Ferry makes a deadline trade for a guard for crying out loud.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Hence the dilemma of LeBron being an unbiased, 50/50 man. Most star players are more drawn to one course of action, a specific response when in a specific situation. LeBron treats the end of games with great importance but his decision-making remains similar to that of earlier stages in the game. You'll notice with certain athletes, their mental make up changes. When everything is on the line, it's as if they turn into another person. Perhaps their stronger, more alpha male, egotisical self. That's what wins Kobe games or Michael games. But that's not who LeBron is. When I watched James play in high school and jumped up and down like a toddler when we drafted him, I had an idea he was different but not quite how different. Right now, it's all obvious to me. Is LeBron scared? Is he a coward or does he suddenly suffer from an inexplicable lapses in pressure situations? Who knows. However, I can say one thing and this might sound ridiculous. Entirely ridiculous even but hear me out. LeBron's not the Kobe Bryant, Michael Jordan, Tiger Woods, John McEnroe type of personality. My grandfather would always say "those are men of fire." To him, comparing a person to fire alludes to the ultra-competitive, cut-throat mentality of many aggressive people. My grandfather would call LeBron a "man of water." Funny thing is, when he said that, I thought he was nuts. But over time, I realize LeBron's more introverted and passive even, in these situations. I've probably said this too many times and I wish I could stop but I can't. LeBron is exactly like Roger Federer. He just gets it done. And when he doesn't, like Federer, we'll criticize LeBron for not switching gears. I mean, what's wrong with a guy that gets that deep in the lane and doesn't shoot? Well, it's undisputable now: LeBron loves passing *far* more than shooting. He could average 50 points a game but that won't change much. When LeBron gets in these situations in the future, I wouldn't be shocked if he alternates between shooting and dishing. For better or worse, that might be who LeBron is. He's a little of this and a little of that. I guess we as fans have to learn to deal with it.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

remy23 said:


> Hence the dilemma of LeBron being an unbiased, 50/50 man. Most star players are more drawn to one course of action, a specific response when in a specific situation. LeBron treats the end of games with great importance but his decision-making remains similar to that of earlier stages in the game. You'll notice with certain athletes, their mental make up changes. When everything is on the line, it's as if they turn into another person. Perhaps their stronger, more alpha male, egotisical self. That's what wins Kobe games or Michael games. But that's not who LeBron is. When I watched James play in high school and jumped up and down like a toddler when we drafted him, I had an idea he was different but not quite how different. Right now, it's all obvious to me. Is LeBron scared? Is he a coward or does he suddenly suffer from an inexplicable lapses in pressure situations? Who knows. However, I can say one thing and this might sound ridiculous. Entirely ridiculous even but hear me out. LeBron's not the Kobe Bryant, Michael Jordan, Tiger Woods, John McEnroe type of personality. My grandfather would always say "those are men of fire." To him, comparing a person to fire alludes to the ultra-competitive, cut-throat mentality of many aggressive people. My grandfather would call LeBron a "man of water." Funny thing is, when he said that, I thought he was nuts. But over time, I realize LeBron's more introverted and passive even, in these situations. I've probably said this too many times and I wish I could stop but I can't. LeBron is exactly like Roger Federer. He just gets it done. And when he doesn't, like Federer, we'll criticize LeBron for not switching gears. I mean, what's wrong with a guy that gets that deep in the lane and doesn't shoot? Well, it's undisputable now: LeBron loves passing *far* more than shooting. He could average 50 points a game but that won't change much. When LeBron gets in these situations in the future, I wouldn't be shocked if he alternates between shooting and dishing. For better or worse, that might be who LeBron is. He's a little of this and a little of that. I guess we as fans have to learn to deal with it.


^ And I don't think any of that is bad. It's hard to change who you are; Magic was a passer, not a scorer. The opposite applies to Jordan. Bird was a little of both. LeBron is in many ways kind of like Larry, in terms of his approach to the game (without the mean streak though). LeBron is what he is and I think it's just fine. He's not going to win you games by doing one thing really well, he's going to do a lot of things well and sometimes that will be to his detriment (like tonight). But that's a flaw Cavs fans can live with, and should live with, because it's not about LeBron, it's about the Cavs building a team around LeBron and winning a title. And in the end that's up to Ferry.

Additionally, I want to see what LeBron does in the playoffs before I say he's not a "cut your heart out" type of guy in pressure situations. We'll know in a few months, and even then, it'll still be a small sample size. Remember, LeBron can grow and learn, it's easy to forget he really is still that young. 

By the way, this was a great post. Repped.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

remy23 said:


> Hence the dilemma of LeBron being an unbiased, 50/50 man. Most star players are more drawn to one course of action, a specific response when in a specific situation. LeBron treats the end of games with great importance but his decision-making remains similar to that of earlier stages in the game. You'll notice with certain athletes, their mental make up changes. When everything is on the line, it's as if they turn into another person. Perhaps their stronger, more alpha male, egotisical self. That's what wins Kobe games or Michael games. But that's not who LeBron is. When I watched James play in high school and jumped up and down like a toddler when we drafted him, I had an idea he was different but not quite how different. Right now, it's all obvious to me. Is LeBron scared? Is he a coward or does he suddenly suffer from an inexplicable lapses in pressure situations? Who knows. However, I can say one thing and this might sound ridiculous. Entirely ridiculous even but hear me out. LeBron's not the Kobe Bryant, Michael Jordan, Tiger Woods, John McEnroe type of personality. My grandfather would always say "those are men of fire." To him, comparing a person to fire alludes to the ultra-competitive, cut-throat mentality of many aggressive people. My grandfather would call LeBron a "man of water." Funny thing is, when he said that, I thought he was nuts. But over time, I realize LeBron's more introverted and passive even, in these situations. I've probably said this too many times and I wish I could stop but I can't. LeBron is exactly like Roger Federer. He just gets it done. And when he doesn't, like Federer, we'll criticize LeBron for not switching gears. I mean, what's wrong with a guy that gets that deep in the lane and doesn't shoot? Well, it's undisputable now: LeBron loves passing *far* more than shooting. He could average 50 points a game but that won't change much. When LeBron gets in these situations in the future, I wouldn't be shocked if he alternates between shooting and dishing. For better or worse, that might be who LeBron is. He's a little of this and a little of that. I guess we as fans have to learn to deal with it.


This is indeed a great post..very well said Remy.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Good post remy, LeBron even said himself he wishes he could have the "I want to go out and kill everybody on the court" mentality speaking about Kobe, and Kobe said LeBron is just a more laid back dude, while he (Kobe) is more fiesty. 

It's not a huge problem though, a lot of people put emphasis in a franchise player on taking big shots, but the NBA has become a league where there are plenty of guys who can make big shots. Guys like Sam Cassell, Jason Terry, Chauncey Billups, Rashard Lewis, and so on, are all guys who can be a go-to guy down the stretch of a game without actually being the best player on the team. 

As far as the Cavs, they need to get some fire in them and kill this 2nd half of the season collapse thing they keep doing. I understand that their schedule in these couple of years is made so it starts easy and gets more difficult, which explains some of it, and Hughes getting hurt is a big blow, but you can't lose to Portland. I'd be really dissappointed if the Cavs missed out on the playoffs again, but I think they'll turn it back around soon and atleast stay above water until Hughes comes back, then make a little run.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Good post remy, LeBron even said himself he wishes he could have the "I want to go out and kill everybody on the court" mentality speaking about Kobe, and Kobe said LeBron is just a more laid back dude, while he (Kobe) is more fiesty.


You know what? If LeBron actually wants to be more like Kobe, I'd have a problem with that because you are who are you for a reason. LeBron's still learning his craft, getting better by the day. But if he can stay true to himself, I think he'd open a big door for future athletes and competitors even in nonsporting fields. James could show people that you can be the best (or one of the best) without having to be a bloodthirsty, chest thumping, throat cutting, firey, extrovert. Too often, athletes are told there's only one way to make it. There's only one type of personality you can have to be the undisputed man and you better conform to it or bend yourself to become it. LeBron's style is a breath of fresh air to me. It's like a throw-back fighter in boxing who displays an old school style like James Tony. Explosive people like Kobe and MJ are proven winners and guys you fear. But if LeBron can keep improving his game, he'll show the world that calm, collected assassins are just as potent.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> But if LeBron can keep improving his game, he'll show the world that calm, collected assassins are just as potent.


This is well said, and would be great to see. A welcome change, I agree.


----------



## lakers9104 (Nov 11, 2005)

how could they lose to the balizers


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

I think Ratliff got into LeBron's head a little. He had the one huge swat on him and then they two last years he kicked out. I could see Theo coming on the help to try and block him and I think that was the reason LeBron looked to get the ball else where. We really need to be able to count on him getting a shot at the end of games. If he cant get to the bucket and score or get fouled then we probably shouldnt be able to win the game. I like how he sees open men but that was a case when he should have put the game on him and made a shot. Even if he would have missed I would rather have LeBron miss than ESnow.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We're going over board with the collapse talk here: missing 2/5 starters and a key bench player (AV is no where near being back). This on the second end of a back to back (both games we lost but were clearly in the game till the very end).

This team will be fine unless more injuries insue


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

OBTW Magic despite putting up monster numbers his rookie year in the Finals (ala what Lebron does), was thought to be an "unclutch" player becuase he had a couple of bad plays against the Celtics late in games in another final appearance.

That notion quickly died


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Skid is season's longest*












> _LeBron James, right, drives against Portland’s Joel Pryzbilla in the first quarter._
> 
> *BLAZERS 89, CAVS 87*
> *Skid is season’s longest*
> ...


----------

